# Albuterol



## 357mag (Jun 1, 2005)

I've just been reading about some people that are using Albuterol instead of Clenbuterol. Anyone here tried it? Is it effective as a fat burner?


----------



## redspy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've just ordered some as I don't like the long half-life of clenbuterol and how it screws up my workouts.  There's a few published studies on CEM that indicate it's a very effective compound.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 1, 2005)

Albuterol is the drug prescribed to me for my asthma.  What does it do?


----------



## redspy (Jun 1, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Albuterol is the drug prescribed to me for my asthma. What does it do?


It's used as a fat burner (via thermogenesis). It also suppresses appetite. Some studies suggest it's anabolic.  One study also suggests it's good for your lipid profile.


----------



## redspy (Jun 1, 2005)

Here are some of the studies:-

===============Med Sci Sports Exerc. 1995 Nov;27(11):1471-6. Related Articles, Links 


The effects of albuterol and isokinetic exercise on the quadriceps muscle group.

Caruso JF, Signorile JF, Perry AC, Leblanc B, Williams R, Clark M, Bamman MM.

Human Performance Laboratory, University of Miami, Coral Gables, FL 33124, USA.

Subjects performed 9 wk of isokinetic knee extensions twice weekly. Albuterol (N = 13) or placebo (N = 9) was administered for 6 wk; groups received 16 mg.d-1 of either treatment. Training consisted of three sets of 10 repetitions at 45 degrees.s-1. Data were collected at weeks 0, 6, and 9. Concentric and eccentric variables examined included: peak torque (CPT, EPT), total work (CTW, ETW), average power (CAP, EAP), time to peak torque (CTTPT, ETTPT), peak torque to body weight ratio (CPT/BW), and work to body weight ratio (CW/BW, EW/BW). Other variables included: thigh circumference (CIRC), thigh cross-sectional area (CSA), forced vital capacity (FVC), and forced expiratory volume (FEV1), MANOVA and the Dunn-Bonferroni post-hoc found differences within groups for CPT, CTW, CAP, CPR/BW, EPT, ETTPT, and CSA. Interactions were noted for CW/BW, ETW, EAP, EPT/BW, and ETW/BW; with persons administered albuterol yielding superior values. CW/BW, ETW, and EAP showed interactions at post-testing, while EPT/BW and EW/BW interacted at both midtesting and post-testing. *Results indicate therapeutic doses of albuterol administered with resistance exercise may augment strength gains.*

*-----------------------------*

Here's a study indicating it's dosen't screw up your workout like Clen can sometimes:-

Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2000 Jul;32(7):1300-6. Related Articles, Links 

Effect of salbutamol [the European name for Albuterol) on muscle strength and endurance performance in nonasthmatic men.

van Baak MA, Mayer LH, Kempinski RE, Hartgens F.

Department of Human Biology, Maastricht University, The Netherlands. m.vanbaak@hb.unimaas.nL

PURPOSE: The ergogenic effect of acute beta2-adrenergic agonist administration in nonasthmatic individuals has not been clearly demonstrated. Therefore, the acute effects of oral administration of the beta2-adrenergic agonist salbutamol (4 mg) on muscle strength and endurance performance were studied in 16 nonasthmatic men in a double-blind randomized cross-over study. METHODS: Peak expiratory flow (Mini Wright Peakflowmeter), isokinetic strength of the knee extensors and knee flexors at four angular velocities (Cybex II dynamometer), and endurance performance in a cycle ergometer test until exhaustion at 70% of maximal workload were measured. RESULTs: Peak expiratory flow increased from 601 +/- 67 L x min(-1) to 629 +/- 64 L x min(-1) after salbutamol (P < 0.05). Peak torque was higher after salbutamol than after placebo (4.4% for the knee extensors, 4.9% for the knee flexors) (P < 0.05). Mean endurance time increased from 3,039 +/- 1,031 s after placebo to 3,439 +/- 1,287 s after salbutamol (P = 0.19). When four subjects complaining about adverse side effects were excluded from the analysis, the increase in endurance time (729 +/- 1,007 s or 29%) was statistically significant (P <-0.05). Salbutamol did not affect VO2, respiratory exchange ratio, heart rate, and plasma free fatty acid and glycerol concentration during exercise; plasma lactate and potassium concentrations were increased (P < 0.05). *CONCLUSIONS: Under the conditions of this study, oral salbutamol appears to be an effective ergogenic aid in nonasthmatic individuals not experiencing adverse side effects.*
-------------------------

Metabolism. 1996 Jun;45(6):712-7. Related Articles, Links 


Effects of oral albuterol on serum lipids and carbohydrate metabolism in healthy men.

Maki KC, Skorodin MS, Jessen JH, Laghi F.

Edward Hines, Jr, Veterans Affairs Hospital, Hines, IL, USA.

beta(2)-Selective adrenergic agonists are used in the management of bronchial asthma and preterm labor. Due to their ability to increase muscle strength and size in animal models, new applications for these agents are also being explored for neuromuscular disorders and in rehabilitation. However, the effects of long-term beta(2)-agonist administration on lipoprotein and carbohydrate metabolism are incompletely understood. This investigation evaluated the effects of a beta(2)-agonist, albuterol, on serum lipids and carbohydrate homeostasis in eight healthy nonsmoking men aged 24 to 61 years. Collection of fasting blood samples was completed in duplicate on separate days at baseline, during 14 days of oral albuterol administration (Proventil Repetabs, 8 mg twice daily; Schering Pharmaceuticals, Kenilworth, NJ) and during a 7-day washout period. Carbohydrate homeostasis was evaluated using the minimal model technique at the end of the baseline and albuterol periods. Fasting glucose and insulin, intravenous glucose tolerance, acute insulin response to intravenous glucose (AIRg), insulin sensitivity (Si), and glucose effectiveness (Sg) were not significantly changed during albuterol administration. Significant alterations (P < or = .02) were observed in total cholesterol ([TC] -9.1% +/- 2.5%), low-density lipoprotein cholesterol ([LDL-C] -15.0% +/- 2.9%), and high-density lipoprotein cholesterol ([HDL-C] +10.4% +/- 3.2%) concentrations, as well as the TC/HDL-C (-17.4% +/- 2.6%) and LDL-C/HDL-C (-22.9% +/- 2.4%) ratios. During washout, TC and LDL-C returned to baseline levels, whereas HDL-C remained elevated by 5.8% +/- 2.4% (P < .05). *Thus, albuterol* *administration was associated with favorable changes in the serum lipid profile without marked impairment of glucose tolerance or its physiologic determinants.*


----------



## LAM (Jun 1, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Albuterol is the drug prescribed to me for my asthma.  What does it do?



same thing as clen except a shorter half-life.  the whole reason why the FDA does not allow the sale/use of clenbuterol in the US is due to the long half-life.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 1, 2005)

So by taking my recommended sprays, not only does it help my breathing, but it helps with my training too?  or is the albuterol discussed in the studies able to be injected or taken through an oral pill?

Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2005)

I only do clen in the AM, once a day, to avoid screwing my workouts.


----------



## rrgg (Jun 2, 2005)

> One study also suggests it's good for your lipid profile.


Thanks.  I hadn't heard this before.


----------



## mental (Jun 6, 2005)

I've been taking it for a very long time.  It has neither helped burn fat nor reduced my appetite.  Don't waste your time with it.


----------



## dakota (Jun 6, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I only do clen in the AM, once a day, to avoid screwing my workouts.


 what does it do to your work outs???


----------



## redspy (Jun 6, 2005)

mental said:
			
		

> I've been taking it for a very long time. It has neither helped burn fat nor reduced my appetite. Don't waste your time with it.


At what dose?  If you're using it for asthma (low doses) you won't see any of the benefits described in the research.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> what does it do to your work outs???



I dont have the strength to handle my normal weights. This is after "the shakes" go away, it just affects the body too much to be taking it near your workout unless you are doing some very low doses.


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2005)

yea clen has a pretty bad influence on how it effects the muscle to utilize glycogen.  far from optimum if you are looking to train heavy and at a high level of intensity


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 6, 2005)

Clen completely cashes my muscle glycogen. I can't lift heavy, and even when I lighten the weight I fail way too early in my set and without warning. I don't see how Albuterol would not do this. It may be somewhat better if you take it first thing in the morning and workout at night, but I think the depleted glycogen that clen causes leads to increased lipolysis, personally. So, if you spent the time between your morning dose letting your muscle glycogen refill, I'm not so sure you would see the same fat burning benefits. These are just random thoughts, though.


----------



## pengers84 (Jun 6, 2005)

mariona peurta, the 2005, french open runner-up got busted for clenbuterol, why would a tennis player use it? wouldnt it stuff there training up?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 6, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> It's used as a fat burner (via thermogenesis). It also suppresses appetite. Some studies suggest it's anabolic. One study also suggests it's good for your lipid profile.


Sorry folks but i have a hard time believing this. I to have had asthma since i was 5 years old. For the past 15-20 years i've been using albuterol. Up until last year I was over 300 lbs in weight and no albuterol on the planet supressed my appetite. Still doesn't and never will. The only time it makes me any stronger is when it helps me get some air in when having a asthma attack. At that point anything that would help me get in some air would help me strength wise or i'd pass out anyway from lack of oxygen.


----------



## redspy (Jun 6, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Sorry folks but i have a hard time believing this. I to have had asthma since i was 5 years old. For the past 15-20 years i've been using albuterol. Up until last year I was over 300 lbs in weight and no albuterol on the planet supressed my appetite. Still doesn't and never will. The only time it makes me any stronger is when it helps me get some air in when having a asthma attack. At that point anything that would help me get in some air would help me strength wise or i'd pass out anyway from lack of oxygen.


Again, the doses for asthma and the doses used in many of the research studies are very different.  You aren't going to see the effects referenced in the research on your minute doses.  There are tons of studies (including human ones) that show it's an effective drug.  If you venture onto CEM you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 7, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Again, the doses for asthma and the doses used in many of the research studies are very different. You aren't going to see the effects referenced in the research on your minute doses. There are tons of studies (including human ones) that show it's an effective drug. If you venture onto CEM you'll see what I mean.


Could be. I've had times where i had to hit the inhal up to 15-20 in a day. but shit i'm no doctor and it's just my oppinion. Maybe it works for those non asthmatic people. I'd be game for anything that works short of putting a gun to my head to get me to work harder


----------



## jaim91 (May 31, 2006)

What is the "steroid" dose vs. the "asthma" dose?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 31, 2006)

Dosage doesn't matter, albuterol inhaler works specifically at the lung, pill form is the only one that proved ergogenically beneficial because it is systemically absorbed.

An albuterol inhaler will do little to nothing for you.


----------



## Pirate! (May 31, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> What is the "steroid" dose vs. the "asthma" dose?



When prescribed medically, albuterol is usually administered via inhalers. This method allows the drug to reach the lungs as rapidly as possible and alleviate the symptoms associated with breathing difficulty. For the purpose of performance enhancement however, oral administration is preferred. This is due to the slower release of the drug into the system of the user, as well as the larger doses needed to reap the performance enhancing effects of the compound. 

It appears from the available research that when used to improve strength, athletic performance, or alter body composition, the maximum dosage administered is sixteen milligrams per day in humans. The usual protocol in the majority of the studies reviewed was to increase the dosages administered and make adjustments as dictated by the negative side effects experienced by the participants. These first doses ranged between two to four milligrams per day to begin. This would seemingly be the preferable dosage for most users to start at as well, both males and females. While little research exists about users administering dosages larger then sixteen milligrams per day, one could take more if their temperature begins to normalize. However one should remember that the effects of taking dosages above sixteen milligrams have not been investigated for the most part. 

Beyond the initial caution that should be exercised, any increase in the dosage taken by a user should be determined by his or her body temperature if looking for the thermogenic effect of the drug. By monitoring his or her body temperature the user will be able to determine at what dosage the thermogenic effect begins and when it begins to dissipate, with an increase in dosage being warranted assuming of course that the side effects do not prohibit this increase. This is the most effective way to determine at what point a dosage increase is necessary to continue lipolysis.

If however a user is utilizing albuterol for its performance enhancing properties, he or she may be more apt to increase the dosage administered more rapidly then those simply looking to benefit from the thermogenic effect of the drug. This is due to the fact that several studies have indicated that with larger doses does come improved strength and athletic performance (2, 4). This should of course be tempered by the fact that with large doses comes the greater likelihood of significant negative side effects. This, along with the fact that improved performance has been observed at doses as small as two milligrams per day, should help to indicate to users that extremely large doses of albuterol are unneeded. 

In terms of length of use, since albuterol down-regulates the beta-2 receptors, the compound will eventually have diminishing results over time. As discussed earlier, this down-regulation should be far slower and less severe then with clenbuterol due to the shorter half life of albuterol, among other reasons. However even without the need to take steps to ???up-regulate??? the beta-2 receptors, users should at the very least be able to effectively use albuterol at significant dosages for between six to ten weeks with little difficulty. This time frame can vary from user to user of course, but should be applicable to the majority of users. 

http://www.ironforlife.com/t18906-albuterol--salbutamol.html


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2006)

So if you workout in the morning, would the ideal time to take Clen be right after?


----------



## ruffryde009 (May 31, 2006)

wow... first time i hear about this... i know Albuterol inhaled can cause some serious side effects you really dont want when you work out.  High blood pressure, fast hear rate, angina, nausea.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 1, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> So if you workout in the morning, would the ideal time to take Clen be right after?


If it doesn't cause problems sleeping, yes.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 2, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> If it doesn't cause problems sleeping, yes.



Well, if you work out at 8am like I do, taking it right after is about as far from sleep as you'll get. I would hope it wouldn't cause problems that far out.


----------

